# Orals



## Getitboyz (Jan 1, 2016)

Anybody ever ran 2 different orals in a cycle. With test being the base of course. If so what and how was the results


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 1, 2016)

Drol and dbol. They work wonders together. Some get really bad headaches from it though. For others?it's OK. I like to start with drol and later finish up with var.


/V


----------



## cbbram (Jan 2, 2016)

I wouldn't run 2 orals simultaneously unless they are half doses... but I personally still wouldn't do that. It's better to start with a kicker then give your liver a few weeks to recover then another at the end of the cycle as a finisher...


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 2, 2016)

there are injectable forms of dbol and abombs, just saying


----------



## Getitboyz (Jan 2, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> there are injectable forms of dbol and abombs, just saying


What are abombs? Never heard of it


----------



## cbbram (Jan 2, 2016)

Getitboyz said:


> What are abombs? Never heard of it


Anadrol


----------



## crab107 (Jan 2, 2016)

cbbram said:


> I wouldn't run 2 orals simultaneously unless they are half doses... but I personally still wouldn't do that. It's better to start with a kicker then give your liver a few weeks to recover then another at the end of the cycle as a finisher...



Agreed. Ive done it both ways. This way is better. Seems like more bang for the buck as well


----------



## Getitboyz (Jan 2, 2016)

I might have to try that


----------



## bubble789 (Jan 3, 2016)

never try two orals together. afraid of the side effect being harder.


----------



## Stat42 (Jan 3, 2016)

This thread came at a good time I was actually wondering about drol & dbol together


H-as Pharma


----------



## Getitboyz (Jan 3, 2016)

Stat42 said:


> This thread came at a good time I was actually wondering about drol & dbol together
> 
> 
> H-as Pharma


Never ran drolbefore. How are the gains


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 3, 2016)

bubble789 said:


> never try two orals together. afraid of the side effect being harder.


this is recommended for PH's but you can run several oral steroids


----------



## Stat42 (Jan 3, 2016)

Getitboyz said:


> Never ran drolbefore. How are the gains



Size gains were similar to when I ran deca (not lean). Which were pretty good. 6 weeks on drol I put on about 12-15lbs while running sus as a base at 500mg a week. But the strength gains were fast and tremendous! I was running 50mg ED. 

Next time around I'm thinking about upping the dose to 100mg ED after a couple weeks and maybe up to 150 ED for the last two weeks. Is that too much? 


H-as Pharma


----------



## cbbram (Jan 4, 2016)

Getitboyz said:


> Never ran drolbefore. How are the gains


Drol is potent brother... Strength will be through the roof... Although it doesn't aromatize it can cause estrogen rebound when discontinued so I recommend a good AI such as Aromasin during your cycle and PCT. If on TRT I would run the Aromasin for a while after to make sure.  I didn't my first time and I had terrible acne after... Just my 2 cents...


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 4, 2016)

if your going to run dbol and abombs I would recommend running both adex and aromisin


----------



## crab107 (Jan 4, 2016)

Stat42 said:


> Size gains were similar to when I ran deca (not lean). Which were pretty good. 6 weeks on drol I put on about 12-15lbs while running sus as a base at 500mg a week. But the strength gains were fast and tremendous! I was running 50mg ED.
> 
> Next time around I'm thinking about upping the dose to 100mg ED after a couple weeks and maybe up to 150 ED for the last two weeks. Is that too much?
> 
> ...


Me to bro..i ran it with tren though and geeeeaggghhh..STRONG AS HELL!!! 
test e 600 wk
tren e 400 wk
drol 50mg daily x 6 weeks.
Aromasin 25mg daily
I blew up quick!! It was hard to maintain an appetite on tren but still..i got massive!!


----------



## devildogusmc (Jan 4, 2016)

As long as your liver enzymes and LDL don't skyrocket, and your HDL doesn't crash, sure. I've used Anadrol to contest prep, dropped it three weeks out, then added Anavar, and Proviron. At two weeks out, added Halotestin, and injectable Winstrol, which is of course, c 17aa. Please don't ask what my labs looked like a week after stage though  lol


----------

